# Maggie and her Flower



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Such a cutie!!! So proud that Mom gave her such a precious flower to take care of!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

She's adorable!!! I am so impressed! Archie would have eaten it! 😂 😂 😂


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Such a sweet girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She's a pretty girl, adorable picture.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, how sweet!


----------



## kh79 (Oct 2, 2020)

she is adorable


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Maggie is beautiful. I like her fluffy ear fur and she is definitely proud of that flower


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

FurdogDad said:


> Maggie is beautiful. I like her fluffy ear fur and she is definitely proud of that flower


Thanks. The fluffier ears is the one thing my kids request 
She was proud and she sure made a lot of people smile on the road!
Jules


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Our Lola has fluffy ear fur too


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

Maggie is such a gorgeous girl!!! Love this photo!! 😍


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

OMG this is such a cute pic. She is adorable!


----------

